# Wireways



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

The code sucks with these.

So My plan was back to back Wireways for my 600 amp service. 10”x10” outside fed by 2-3” nipples from my 600 amp disconnect (parallel 350’s). There would be 2 more 3” nipples going through the back of the 10x10 into a 12 x12 on the other side. These would feed into 2 3” nipples into my 600 amp mdp. In addition there are 2 200 amp panels on either side of the mdp that have 2” nipples into the 12x12 wireway as well. Well if you consider the wireway a pull box at any point which I think the code leads us to do then the troughs are too small. 


Problem is what defines a pull box? And Wireways are illegal but I can pull wire through an LB or a C and it’s a pull point. Such bull****.

Oh not to mention if I were to cut all of these feeders and make splices in the Wireways then it would pass then. 

Going to have to get the inspector out here and see what he will allow.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

A picture of a hand drawn sketch would help me a lot. 

Why do you say wireways sre illegal. Are these service entrance conductors? Your aren’t mixing fused with un-fused, are you?

There’s usually a little sticker inside by UL that lists if it is an auxiliary gutter, wireway or box/enclosure. That’s what I go by.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

So I screwed up and realized it yesterday because I was sharing fused and unfused. So I ordered 2 12x 12x 4’ NEMA 3 Wireways to go back on the wall.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I’ll explain problems in a bit. Driving for the next hour.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Poco Feeder => CT cabinet ( hot side metering ) => NEMA3R disconnecting means for the Service => (MLO) Main Distribution Board/Panel => (MLO) daughter panels, proximate. 

I don't follow your wire flow scheme. 

At the wire sizes indicated, you've got bending issues, too. Does not look like fun.

Branch circuits leaving the twin daughter panels -- will they be piped or will this be a Romex web?

Because disconnects invariably have the switch arm on the right, I make every effort to have an underground feeder come in from the left into the CT cabinet -- even if I have to re-ditch a bit.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

So I originally designed this with the single wire way above the ct cabinet and disconnects not thinking about 230.7. Yesterday after I mounted the trough as soon as I got it on the wall I felt like it was too small so I looked in the poco literature to see if they had a requirement. Their book says 14 x14 but after talking to the engineer today they are fine with something a little smaller.

So original plan was for the poco to make a u loop in the wire way and drop down in the disconnect and feed it. One set of nipples through the wall were for the load side of the disconnect to enter the house and hit a 12x12 on the other side of the wall and then feed the 600 amp mdp on the other side. The other set was for a future generator that has not been sized at this time. 

After my screwup with the single trough the new plan is to mount 2-12x12x'4' wire ways above the ct and disconnect. Poco will make taps in the trough and that side will be finished. At this time the future generator conduits will have to come out of the storage area to the right. Not a big deal since the 600 amp ats is going in there as well. 

So I will now leave the load side of the disconnect enter through 2-3" nipples into the 12x12 wire way on the exterior and then through 2 -3" nipples into the 12x 12" x6' wire way on the electrical closet side and feed the 600 amp mdp. I will leave the mdp through the 2" nipples in the top of it and go back into the 12x12x6' wire way and feed the 2 200 amp panels to the left and right of the 
mdp. 

At this time the 2 3" nipples on the left are about 8" from the 2-3" nipples going into the disconnect. This doesn't violate the bend radius of 350 mcm according to 312.6(A) but I'm not sure that applies here. Seems like that has more to do with terminations. Should be fine terminating in the disconnect since even under 312.6 (B) I am legal ( from the lugs in the disconnect to the top of the disconnect is 14").

What problems do you see with this install?


Next issue. There is a 3rd 200 amp panel not shown in the picture. It is in the basement and will replace the current 150 amp 3phase open delta service. I have run a 2" to feed it along with a 1.25" conduit ( water pipe ground) and 4 1" conduits (spares for future loads) that will land in a 2'x2'x8" pull box on the ceiling of the electrical closet. I was golng to leave that pull box and 90 down to one of the wireways and then enter the mdp through one of the 2" nipples. Question: Are the 12x12 wireways a pull box in this scenario. I don't think so. I get I might have to pull the wire into that wire way but imo that is ridiculous. I've never seen a wire way that you didn't have to pull into.

ANyway sorry for rambling and the extremely long post.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

telsa said:


> Poco Feeder => CT cabinet ( hot side metering ) => NEMA3R disconnecting means for the Service => (MLO) Main Distribution Board/Panel => (MLO) daughter panels, proximate.
> 
> I don't follow your wire flow scheme.
> 
> ...



The nipples leaving the bottom of the daughter panels going into the trough are for the branch circuits. In the wireway on the bottom you can see 4 2" nipples going outside. They land in the small trough on the exterior and will feed pool equipment, sewer lift station, and anything else on that side of the house. There are also 4 -1" conduits on the ceiling of the electrical closet that go to the crawl space that can feed future loads. So no exposed Romex in the garage area.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm curious about having both the disconnect and the MDP. Don't get me wrong, I like distribution panels, but it's a lot of money for nice. Are you required to have an outdoor disconnect?
If its to prep for an ATS, I can understand. We are doing a generator on a store that is using the 6 handle rule in an MDP tapped straight off the CT cabinet. If we had a disconnect, the Poco wouldn't have to be involved.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Outside disconnect was requested by the inspector.


----------

